# Race cars, patches, and karate uniforms.



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

What do you think of wearing patches on your uniform? I've seen some people wear so many patches that they look like their gunna take a corner at the Daytona 500. But, I've also encountered martial artsits that refuse to wear any patches. What are your thoughts? How many patches are enough?


----------



## Seig (Apr 8, 2003)

I wear the IKKO required patches.  I am thinking of getting a "junk" gi and renting out space like they do at Nascar.


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

What logo's would you wear and which one's would you avoid?

"I ain't wearing no twinky logo on my Gi!"


----------



## Seig (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *What logo's would you wear and which one's would you avoid?
> 
> "I ain't wearing no twinky logo on my Gi!"  *


I might wear a twinkie one, but only if I could have a cupcake one too!  Feminine hygene products, nope.


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

You'd wear depends and viagra patches, but no playtex logos? What kind of man are you?


----------



## Seig (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *You'd wear depends and viagra patches, but no playtex logos? What kind of man are you?  *


a *MANLY* man, and no, I'm not wearing depends either!  I was thinking an Enzyte patch maybe.....Extra Manly Man


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

Would you wear patces provided by the highest bidder, or patches that you feel are more in key with you on a personal level (i.e. moral, religious, or ethical views)?


----------



## Seig (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Would you wear patces provided by the highest bidder, or patches that you feel are more in key with you on a personal level (i.e. moral, religious, or ethical views)?  *


 Why be either or?  I would take the ones that are more in key with me on a highest bid basis.  Of course, the higher the bid, the more in key with me they are.


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Why be either or?  I would take the ones that are more in key with me on a highest bid basis.  Of course, the higher the bid, the more in key with me they are. *



Spoken like a true business man.

Are there any areas on your Gi that would be off limits or would you have them stitched on anywhere? Does the price rise on certain spots of the Gi?

Curious...


----------



## Yari (Apr 8, 2003)

No patches, but I wear the ones my dojo has as a must.
Right now it's just one patch one the left shoulder(and it's the dojo emblem)

That's OK, and enough for me.

I hate the x-mas tree look... (or as you called it daytona look).


/Yari


----------



## Seig (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Spoken like a true business man.
> 
> Are there any areas on your Gi that would be off limits or would you have them stitched on anywhere? Does the price rise on certain spots of the Gi?
> ...


Well, as the belly is the biggest area, it goes the cheapest.  But off limit areas, I would probably have to defer to Tess.  I doubt she would approve of me wearing the Enzyte or Viagra patch on the area that would be most appropriate.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 8, 2003)

My tourney gi has one patch, my assoc. patch. My blue "Vanity" gi is embroidered and pached as I see fit.


----------



## streetwise (Apr 8, 2003)

I actually prefer no patches on my uniform, but the BJJ "NASCAR" look is pretty darned colorful!


----------



## Kirk (Apr 8, 2003)

we don't wear an American flag patch on our gis .. I wouldn't mind
being able to add it.  But other than that, I just put on what my
instructor wants.


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *we don't wear an American flag patch on our gis .. I wouldn't mind
> being able to add it.  But other than that, I just put on what my
> instructor wants. *



Does Mr. Abernathy prohibit the flag from being worn on your gi?


----------



## Kirk (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Does Mr. Abernathy prohibit the flag from being worn on your gi? *



No, not at all.  He doesn't sell them though.  I wouldn't know what
an appropriate size would be.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 8, 2003)

I have plain white uniforms (aka Sigung) and then the Blacks with all the bells and whistles - as per my association.  I am the same way with belts.  I wear the striped one so it gets broken in, but always preferred the plain jane.

-Michael


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I have plain white uniforms (aka Sigung) and then the Blacks with all the bells and whistles - as per my association.  I am the same way with belts.  I wear the striped one so it gets broken in, but always preferred the plain jane.
> 
> -Michael *



I know that the idea of wearing stripes on the belt is not very popular in some circles these days. Do you dislike the stripes because you think people are rank happy these days, or do you just like the way the plain one looks?

Sincerely,
Billy :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 8, 2003)

There was one person I met a while back whose "uniform" (if you could refer to it as that) was something right out of The Last Dragon...  Sho' Nuff would have been proud.

In one version, he wore a turtleneck shirt under a black judogi top festooned with a patch on each chest area, and several on each sleeve.  This, combined with the black hakama (in a traditionally non-hakama wearing art) and the earring really looked...  impressive.  

In a version worn for demonstrations, he wore the same black turtleneck shirt under a red satin vest cut in a Japanese style, with patches on both chest areas.  Black karate pants with patches on the legs and Century fingerless gloves completed that ensemble.

I wear my black judogi with plain black belt and our association patch...  at least I _would_ wear my association patch if I ever got off my dead a$$ and got it sewn on...

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 8, 2003)

I have no patches on my GI.  I could wear a Bujinkan Kyu patch, but I choose not to...

I do have some of my martial arts patches on my Leather Jacket, however...


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 8, 2003)

I just like the way an old frayed black belt looks.  I do not object to stripes per se, especially the American Kenpo red ones.  But I am not real fond of the 5" bar.  

I will proudly wear it someday, but would almost prefer 5 red stripes.  The bar does set Kenpo apart, and for that reason I will wear it.  Also, I will have to break it in when and if I attain that rank.  I would hate to have it 5 years and the ends still be sticking out sideways.

-Michael


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *There was one person I met a while back whose "uniform" (if you could refer to it as that) was something right out of The Last Dragon...  Sho' Nuff would have been proud.
> 
> In one version, he wore a turtleneck shirt under a black judogi top festooned with a patch on each chest area, and several on each sleeve.  This, combined with the black hakama (in a traditionally non-hakama wearing art) and the earring really looked...  impressive.
> ...



Hey man... don't knock ShoNuff... he's my hero!
:rofl:


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I just like the way an old frayed black belt looks.  I do not object to stripes per se, especially the American Kenpo red ones.  But I am not real fond of the 5" bar.
> 
> I will proudly wear it someday, but would almost prefer 5 red stripes.  The bar does set Kenpo apart, and for that reason I will wear it.  Also, I will have to break it in when and if I attain that rank.  I would hate to have it 5 years and the ends still be sticking out sideways.
> ...



I totally understand where you're coming from on the Belt sticking out thing... Do you keep with the tradition of not washing your belt, or do you wash it with your Gi?


----------



## Kirk (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Hey man... don't knock ShoNuff... he's my hero!
> :rofl: *



What the heck is that that he's wearing, anyways?


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wear the dojo patch on the breast, the flag on the left sleeve and th-th-that's all, folks!

I wear my belt plain (no embroidery, etc) and wash it with the gi. 

I have seen a few people who have large patches on their backs, patches here there and everywhere, stripes and embroidered belts- what the hell is up with that? I don't get it  :shrug:


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I wear the dojo patch on the breast, the flag on the left sleeve and th-th-that's all, folks!
> 
> I wear my belt plain (no embroidery, etc) and wash it with the gi.
> ...



Some people think the patches make them look like someone. It's marketing baby! It's all about the attention you get when looking like you're in a super suit.
LOL!


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *What the heck is that that he's wearing, anyways?
> *



He's wearing his super suit, kryptonite belt, death ray bracers, and his x-ray sunglasses. Oh yeah!!! I wanna be like him!!! Sho'Nuff is bad ***!

And, tell me, who's the badest?

"Sho'Nuf!"

Who's the meanest?

"Sho'Nuf!"

Who's the prettiest?

"SHO'NUF!"

The Shogun of Harlem!!!


----------



## tarabos (Apr 8, 2003)

i don't have anything on my gi, although it's probably more out of laziness than anything.

i'd wear the traditional EPAK patches if i was going to wear any. probably the Parker Crest on the lapel and the Universal symbol on the arm. i just never get around to doing it.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 8, 2003)

But I posted that I would wear the required patches.

My gi is embroidered on the left chest with a bright yellow circle and a karate kicker in the middle, around the bottom it says  "KENPO KICK ***" 

My sister had it made for me one christmas.


----------



## Quick Sand (Apr 8, 2003)

I wear two patches on my gi. My assocation patch on the left chest area and the camp patch on the right, showing that I attended camp. 

That's standard in my assicaiton. Instructors and assistant instructors have a small patch on one sleeve showing their position.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *
> I wear my belt plain (no embroidery, etc) and wash it with the gi.
> 
> *



Uhhh you wash your Belt?


----------



## Kirk (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I wear the dojo patch on the breast, the flag on the left sleeve and th-th-that's all, folks!
> 
> I wear my belt plain (no embroidery, etc) and wash it with the gi.
> ...




huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh .......
she said breast!


----------



## Yari (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh .......
> she said breast! *



I had forgotton all about them. Man, I'm getting old!

/Yari


----------



## rachel (Apr 9, 2003)

I just got my black gi and I put the school patch on over my heart. I don't want to look like a walking ad either. Maybe I'll add the american flag later but that's it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 9, 2003)

I have 1 gi top that has 3 patches on it and 1 top that has 1 patch on it.


----------



## tarabos (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Uhhh you wash your Belt?
> 
> *



lots of people actually do wash their belts...in fact some would be pretty disgusted to hear how we kenpo people don't wash out belts..


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 9, 2003)

It is often said that the Japanese tradition (I have heard that it is also the Chinese tradition) is to *not* wash the obi...  Given the nature of Japanese culture toward personal hygeine practices, I doubt that this is true.

In Japan, clothing is often given away, thrown away, or sold when it is only a year old.  Clothing rarely aquires the "worn" look of a comfortable pair of Levi's jeans unless the clothing was specifically made to have that look straight out of the box.  Clothing and body cleanliness is of great importance, so the idea of having a funky, dirty, bloody, sweaty, grimy, nasty smelling obi flies in the face of common practice.

I wash my obi, but I do not wash my sash.  The obi had become somewhat faded through use, and has not increased in its faded condition through washing whatsoever.

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 9, 2003)

I think the 'tradition' of not washing the belt emerged somewhere over the Pacific during a flight back to the U.S.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I think the 'tradition' of not washing the belt emerged somewhere over the Pacific during a flight back to the U.S.
> 
> Cthulhu *



I think that, were we able to be flies on walls in ages past, many so-called "traditions" would be found to be the product of overactive imaginations and overindulgence in "hype" regarding one's own martial style...

I can see a CMAist not washing his sash and attributing that to a superstition regarding washing away his skill...  But given what little I know about Japanese culture (ancient as well as modern), I fail to see any corollary to such a tradition at all.

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 10, 2003)

Do you wear your belt until it's all sweat-stained, then throw it out? Or keep wearing it? I have heard many schools say it's tradition to not wash the belt. I don't know where that came from. I have heard from both Shotokan and Ninjutsu instructors I know that train in Japan, that the belts get washed there. The Karate instructor actually had a grimy, salt-stained belt, and was asked to wash it, please!

Kirk, as always, :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 10, 2003)

I have washed my belts in the past also. Sometimes it was just to break in the stiffness of the belts or in case they smelled a little funny.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 10, 2003)

On belt washing:

http://www.24fightingchickens.com/shotokan/belts/05_washme.html


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *On belt washing:
> 
> http://www.24fightingchickens.com/shotokan/belts/05_washme.html *



 The masta wanted him to smell like piss. LOL!


----------



## Wes Idol (Apr 10, 2003)

If it were my world, I would dump the American flag because America is signified already by the Red, White and Blue on the our crest.  Also I would dump the "Ed Parker's Kenpo" patch...again, it's mentioned by our crest what we study.  The Crest, Universal, WLA rocker and UKS rocker seems fine.

Yours, 
W


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 10, 2003)

weirdness.. 

I sniffed my belt tonight.. (ok anyone who laughs at me.. gets to meet 'The Queen of Pain' first hand    And nada ~! Not one odiferous smell.. I then passed it around and nobody's belt smelled..  *shrugs*  we sweat .. but  guess not enough to go through our heavyweights or middleweight gi's to reach the belt.. 
I dunno..


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, I'm not passing any judgement on your workouts or anything, but...  

I manage to soak through a double weave judogi each and every time I workout, so much so that my belt is about 50% soaked as well, front to back.

But then again, fat guys like me sweat easy...

And Tess, did anybody actually _see_ you sniffing your belt?  That'd be something I wouldn't do in public...  :rofl:

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Well, I'm not passing any judgement on your workouts or anything, but...
> 
> I manage to soak through a double weave judogi each and every time I workout, so much so that my belt is about 50% soaked as well, front to back.
> ...


We all sweat heavily.  No we do not wash the belts, we wear them until they either wear out, or we get promoted.  I was a first and second degree for so long that my belt turned grey.  I got a new one when I made third.  I was given an embrodiered one by my sister for my birthday, so I wear it.  When it wears out or I get promoted, which should be neck and neck, I will get a new one, and I won't wash it either.  I'm not really sure where the tradition started, but about 20 years ago, I had an instructor chew me out for washing my belt.  His chewing outs usually involved a lot of sweat and a lot of pain....never again....


----------



## Kirk (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We all sweat heavily.  No we do not wash the belts, we wear them until they either wear out, or we get promoted.  I was a first and second degree for so long that my belt turned grey.  I got a new one when I made third.  I was given an embrodiered one by my sister for my birthday, so I wear it.  When it wears out or I get promoted, which should be neck and neck, I will get a new one, and I won't wash it either.  I'm not really sure where the tradition started, but about 20 years ago, I had an instructor chew me out for washing my belt.  His chewing outs usually involved a lot of sweat and a lot of pain....never again.... *




Ew!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 13, 2003)

Is it weird to to just Dye your belt for each new rank color?

I know... this sounds odd... But we only use four colors... and I dyed my white belt green, and I was planning on dying it brown after the green...

It never seemed all that weird to me, but listening to all this talk about belts and washing them...


----------



## Kirk (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Is it weird to to just Dye your belt for each new rank color?
> 
> I know... this sounds odd... But we only use four colors... and I dyed my white belt green, and I was planning on dying it brown after the green...
> ...



Most people I've met that have been in MA in the late 60's (in the
U.S.) had no choice but to dye theirs.  I was told they'd wash it
first in light bleach, and then dye it to the new color.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Most people I've met that have been in MA in the late 60's (in the
> U.S.) had no choice but to dye theirs.  I was told they'd wash it
> first in light bleach, and then dye it to the new color. *



Huh, very interesting. I've never heard that before.


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Most people I've met that have been in MA in the late 60's (in the
> U.S.) had no choice but to dye theirs.  I was told they'd wash it
> first in light bleach, and then dye it to the new color. *



I've never heard that one before either.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 13, 2003)

LOL, apparently I get lied to a lot!  Sheesh!


----------



## Elfan (Apr 13, 2003)

I know someone who does the belt dyeing thing.  I never got the impresion it was uncommon but not unheard of.


----------



## Seig (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *LOL, apparently I get lied to a lot!  Sheesh! *


Nope, now you know how "traditions" get started.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 15, 2003)

It takes all kinds to make the world go round.


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It takes all kinds to make the world go round. *



I guess that includes you... Get out and push!


----------



## Seig (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *I guess that includes you... Get out and push! *


Hold on Speedo boy, you should be the one pushing!  Or if not pushing, at least running really fast in that snazzy swimwear!


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hold on Speedo boy, you should be the one pushing!  Or if not pushing, at least running really fast in that snazzy swimwear! *



:ladysman: You just wanna check me out.  *Boot to the groin*


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *:ladysman: You just wanna check me out.  *Boot to the groin* *




I take umbrage to that comment.. Pffffffffts


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *I guess that includes you... Get out and push! *



I've had to do that a time or two.


----------



## Seig (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *:ladysman: You just wanna check me out.  *Boot to the groin* *


Yeah, I wanna check you out....out of the normal world and into the mental ward


----------



## Seig (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I take umbrage to that comment.. Pffffffffts *


Kick Speedo Boy's ***!


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I've had to do that a time or two. *



Seig wants me behind the door of a padded cell, because he thinks the walls will match my pink speedo... He's getting a little obsesive. Geeze, I say he needs a little help himself. Some interference would be helpful at this point. Hell, he's even trying to get his wife to kick my ***. Ohhh... whatta feeling!


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Kick Speedo Boy's ***! *



You just want her to kick my ***, because you're sick of having her beat the hell outta you all the time.

:soapbox:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *You just want her to kick my ***, because you're sick of having her beat the hell outta you all the time.
> 
> :soapbox: *



Oh Puhleeeeese~!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Seig wants me behind the door of a padded cell *



Well I think there's a time and a place for people to be inside a padded room. :rofl: 



> because he thinks the walls will match my pink speedo...



I'm not so sure i want to get that close to 'ya Billy. 



> He's getting a little obsesive.



Maybe, but I think Tess keeps him in check 



> I say he needs a little help himself.



I believe we all do. 



> Some interference would be helpful at this point.



I'm trying.



> Hell, he's even trying to get his wife to kick my ***.



Seig might just be trying to help you is all.




> Ohhh... whatta feeling!



Are you trying to quote the Legion Of Doom????? 



> Some interference would be helpful at this point.



Was this enough????? :rofl:


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 18, 2003)

Now we have to wait for him show up... Then we'll put him in the Funny Farm and see how he likes it!


----------



## Seig (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Seig wants me behind the door of a padded cell, because he thinks the walls will match my pink speedo... He's getting a little obsesive. Geeze, I say he needs a little help himself. Some interference would be helpful at this point. Hell, he's even trying to get his wife to kick my ***. Ohhh... whatta feeling!  *


No, I want you in a padded cell so that when you run into a wall checking your "racing" stripes, you don't hurt yourself. I am not obesessive, my shrink told me that was _not_ one of my issues.  So you see, I am already getting help.  BTW, *YOU* will be getting the bill from my therapist...If you need interference, put your aluminum foil cap back on....


----------



## Seig (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *You just want her to kick my ***, because you're sick of having her beat the hell outta you all the time.
> 
> :soapbox: *


It's true I am soooooo abused:wah:


----------



## Seig (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I think there's a time and a place for people to be inside a padded room. :rofl: *


And Speedo Boy has exceeded both


> *
> 
> I'm not so sure i want to get that close to 'ya Billy. *


Probably smart to keep away.  I hear tell MOB is trying to get close to the Pink one......


> *
> Maybe, but I think Tess keeps him in check *


Yes she does


> *
> I believe we all do. *


Cept me, I'm already getting it.


> *
> I'm trying.*


Suuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrreeeeeeeeee you are...........


> *
> Seig might just be trying to help you is all.*


That's right, listen to the man!


----------



## Seig (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Now we have to wait for him show up... Then we'll put him in the Funny Farm and see how he likes it!  *


They're coming to take me away ha ha......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *They're coming to take me away ha ha...... *



Oh my gosh, I hope you booted them before they got to you.


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

One, my association patch... and dat's all folks!


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *One, my association patch... and dat's all folks! *



Cool. What association? Who do you train with, or under?

Sincerely,
Billy


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Cool. What association? Who do you train with, or under?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Billy *





The International Ryukyu Karate Research Society.

It was founded by Patrick McCarthy 

and I train under one of his students.







  THATS THE PATCH


----------



## Seig (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh my gosh, I hope you booted them before they got to you. *


 I have managed to elude them thus far....maybe next time they will wear cups.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *....maybe next time they will wear cups..... *



A kenpoists best friend.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

pat mc carthy has a government accredited couse in MA teaching at college here in brisbane


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2003)

i would prefer no patches, but i wear one for my association.  i dont like to look like a billboard when i train.


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2003)

this is ours


----------



## Hisgracecase (Feb 17, 2007)

I like one patch on my gi.  The system patch.  My grandsons of course love the achievement patches, so I sew them on their belts, they can 
keep them as they progress without cluttering up their gi.............


----------

